# Sony registers The Last of Us 2 & 3 domains, The Order: 1886 speculation resumes



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

Sony registers The Last of Us 2 & 3 domains, The Order: 1886 speculation resumes | VG247



> According to some sleuthing from Superannuation, domains theorder1886.com, theorder1886.net, theordergame.net, theorderps4.com, and theorderps4.net were privately registered through SCEA’s domain registrar, meaning the title is likely being made in the states.
> 
> Funnily enough, it was also trademarked in Europe in the Netherlands, where Guerrilla Games just so happens to be located and is working on an new IP.
> 
> ...


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

Oooo Last of Us 4. That's gonna be great. I think I may buy the last of us for ps4. Better graphics is always better


----------

